# Its been a good couple of days



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Monday I got to take out fellow PFFer froglegs and his bud to get some snapper before they closed.

After making bait it started off hot and heavy. As I was letting my first bait out to troll I hooked up with a decent yak mahi before I even closed the bail! In the first 8 minutes all three of us had boated fish! 1 mahi and 2 kings!

On the way out to bottom fish the kings were so relentless it took us over an hour to make a trip that normally only takes about 30 minutes. Not a bad thing I suppose!

Once over the reef, Froglegs let his buddy drop first and within seconds he was hooked up and boated a decent lower 20" snapper. Froglegs quickly followed up that with a mid 20" class fish.

We had a few break offs and some pulled hooks but as I was baiting up FLs buddy FL gets hammered about 50 yards off the reef. The fish is a freight train and puts him on the fastest sleigh ride Ive ever personally seen and let me tell you, Ive seen and been on some sleigh rides!

The fish is dragging FL straight towards us and we just barely got out of the way. Near collision!

I see that the fish is dragging him STRAIGHT towards the reef so Im thinking its a big snapper and sure enough FL does a great job keeping the fish out of the reef and boats a snapper just shy of 30" but this fish had some shoulders on him! :notworthy:

We threw back some lower 20" fish trying to find another stud but alas flipper and his buddies showed up and ruined those plans.

We spent the rest of the day trolling catching a few more kings before we hit the beach. I had a great time fishing with those guys and I hope to again some day!

Today yakntat and I went out. I knew with all of the bait and clean water something good had to be out there and we better hit before this upcoming cold weather pushes every thing off.

As Im unloading the yak, I see schools of tarpon running the bar! I make bait while watching dozens and dozens of tarpon rolling. Once I get a decent supply of bait I throw on a circle hook and fluro and wait. Unfortunately, once I was actually ready for them I didnt see any more in about 40 minutes of waiting so we went out on the troll.

It was slow but when it was on, it was on. I picked up a total of four mahi and YnT grabbed two. Four of those fish came off the same school with both of us hooked up at once. 

A little while later we both hooked up again with some larger fish but YnTs fish went under my yak while I was fighting mine and broke. Luckily my fish still had another one with it and YnT quickly got on him, and after his fish nearly jumped in my boat we had mahi number five and six in the yaks!

Too bad this cold snap may mess everything up just as the water and bait situation was starting to look good!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Thats an awsome couple of days! I want to get on some of those mahi with my light tackle inshore stuff!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice report jd. We might try and do a little nearshore trolling tommorow on a buddy's boat the wind is supposed to be stiff though.. and also is that your blue outback? If so if you ever decide to get rid of it lmk


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

jmunoz said:


> Nice report jd. We might try and do a little nearshore trolling tommorow on a buddy's boat the wind is supposed to be stiff though.. and also is that your blue outback? If so if you ever decide to get rid of it lmk


It is. Im probably going to sell it (2012) and a 2011 yellow Outback and get a 2014 yellow outback. I have three outbacks and a PA now but pretty all, neigh ALL of my clients want to fish offshore and I dont feel comfortable fishing more then two at a time so no need for three!

That blue is sweet though, Im surprised its not more popular!


----------



## zabbu (Jul 9, 2013)

Great report JD, This october offshore is proving to be amazing. Keep up the good work!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> It is. Im probably going to sell it (2012) and a 2011 yellow Outback and get a 2014 yellow outback. I have three outbacks and a PA now but pretty all, neigh ALL of my clients want to fish offshore and I dont feel comfortable fishing more then two at a time so no need for three!
> 
> That blue is sweet though, Im surprised its not more popular!


Hopefully ill have my penny's in a line when you decide to sell I like that blue.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Jason - Thanks for the great time. It was great to meet you in person and the fishing was outstanding. 

I love to catch fish but I also fish for a good story. The snapper you put me on made a great one. It is my biggest snapper to date...and from a yak. :thumbup:

Austin had never fished from a kayak before and as we drove home today he was looking into picking up a new hobby. Hopefully we will have a another yakker out there before too long. 

Thanks again for taking care of us and for putting us on the fish. We will be back. :thumbsup:


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Couple other pics...


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

And one more..pre-launch


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

and another. 

I will never be mistaken for a movie edditor but here is one I shot of a curious sea turtle while fishing with Jason.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Wow. Nice catch. Great mixed bag of yak fishing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

That's a stud snapper!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Jason


----------



## Slippery shrimp (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice to see your still slaying em jd. Hoping I wasn't gonna be to close to ya out there when I rolled up to the lot.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Very cool, very impressive ... that yakkin is the way to go. I gotta try that some time.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL. Looks like one of my videos. Nice fish.

Scott


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

parrothead said:


> LOL. Looks like one of my videos. Nice fish.
> 
> Scott


Hey! I am a "fisherman" not a movie maker


----------

